# dog people versus cat people (funny video)



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought it was so funny...watched it a couple of times.
It is so true!! enjoy!:biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That was cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

THAT is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time!!!ound:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

krandall said:


> THAT is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time!!!ound:


I thought so too!!


----------

